# Nexus S GT-I9023 Earpiece Buzzing Sound



## kamikaze666

Hi there all, I'm having an issue with my Nexus S - European Version: every time I make or receive a call, I hear a buzzing sound that goes over the regular sound heard in the earpiece... I've been obsessing about this for the past couple of days and when I listen to it, the voice of the person that I'm talking to is clear but it's like the person reaches a pitch that, when reproduced by the earpiece, it makes the phone housing vibrate...

I don't know what to make of it... I'm thinking that, if there was an issue with the speaker itself, then the voices would get a little bit distorted but this doesn't happen here, the voices don't have any distortion...

PLS HELP !!!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

When you adjust the volume, does the "buzzing" become stronger or weaker? I'm trying to figure whether it's speaker related or maybe something not seated correctly or loose.


----------



## kamikaze666

Darknight42020 said:


> When you adjust the volume, does the "buzzing" become stronger or weaker? I'm trying to figure whether it's speaker related or maybe something not seated correctly or loose.


When adjusting the volume, it does get weaker / stronger - if I turn the volume up or down - but only when the volume is over 50% in most cases...


----------



## kamikaze666

Also, I've tried to see if my friends with Nexus S and Galaxy S have the same issue... Indeed, I haven't noticed this on their phones but also their phones seem to have a lower maximum volume level than mine... Maybe this helps as well...

And correct me if I'm wrong, but If there were an issue with the speaker itself, wouldn't the sound be distorted all the time at higher levels, no matter what the person on the other side says ?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I have a Nexus S (US) and a Vibrant and have tried to reproduce this with a tone meter in-call and playback. I get crackles if tones are extremely low or high, but no vibration. Can it be you may have a minute piece of something in the speaker ie plastic or something? Maybe even a fiber? Sounds like a long shot but I can't seem to figure this one out. Seems to be an exact tone from what you're saying that causes this. I won't lie, I'm stumped. Besides trying to replace the device/have it repaired (if possible or if that would even fix it) I don't seem to be any help. Sorry. It could possibly be the speaker but only reacts when that certain tone is reached.


----------



## SyNiK4L

moved this to the nexus S section. The panic room is really for phones that are not booting up at all.


----------



## kamikaze666

Darknight42020 said:


> I have a Nexus S (US) and a Vibrant and have tried to reproduce this with a tone meter in-call and playback. I get crackles if tones are extremely low or high, but no vibration. Can it be you may have a minute piece of something in the speaker ie plastic or something? Maybe even a fiber? Sounds like a long shot but I can't seem to figure this one out. Seems to be an exact tone from what you're saying that causes this. I won't lie, I'm stumped. Besides trying to replace the device/have it repaired (if possible or if that would even fix it) I don't seem to be any help. Sorry. It could possibly be the speaker but only reacts when that certain tone is reached.


I spoke today with a guy that fixes phones for a living and he told me that the issue is the filter from the earpiece. The phone might've suffered a bump at the store when the people there handled it and that messed with the filter. He said that I can take it to the Samsung service to get it fixed or I can leave it like this... He said it doesn't get worst in time if the issue doesn't get resolved...

Thank you very much for taking an interest in my issue...


----------

